# Abu 3600 Black Max Baitcaster



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

does anybody have experence with these reels .... It says they have triple X line lay and I thought that would work great with braid for Togs and the like ...... holds 150 yards of 12#


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*nobody*

nobody ever been around one huh ... 

solid alum. one piece frame ....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I took a look at it online and for $50, it seems like a good deal. But, I wouldn't use it for tog and here's why. First, the handle is small. Like most low profile baitcasters, the small ends don't provide a good grip surface. Second, the handle is too short to put the pressure you need on tog. Finally, the gear ratio of 6.2 to 1 is really high and is designed for speed rather than torque.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*old model*

this one is a round baitcaster ... it's 5.3-1 ratio


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*pic*

here is a pic of the reel ... used off fleabay .... it orginally comes with three bearings ... it was upgraded to 4 when sold and I had him do the double bearing levelwind upgrade for $15 for a total of 6 bearings ... 








and this desc.
PRO MAX 3600 LINE GUIDE WITH TITANIUM OXIDE TRIPLE X LINE LAY SYSTEM LEVEL LINE GUIDE AND WHICH ALSO HAS 2 BALL BEARINGS FOR EVEN SMOOTHER MOVEMENT. THIS ADDITION MAKES FOR 5 BALL BEARINGS ON THIS REEL. THIS ALSO HAS A BRAND NEW PAWL.

THIS ALSO HAS A PRO MAX 3600 BRAKE PLATE THAT GIVES THIS A BEARING FOR THE PINION GEAR. MAKING THIS A 6 BEARING REEL. . 

6 BEARINGS

TITANIIUM NITRIDE LEVEL LINE GUIDE

GEAR RATIO OF 5.3:1.

INSTANT ANTI REVERSE

1 PIECE ALUMINUM FRAME

LINECAPACITY IS 12LB/150 yards

REAR THUMB BAR CAST CONTROL, ..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

SC, that's like a smaller version of the 5500, but with an aluminum frame. They probably run pretty well and have fairly beefy gears for their size. While I wouldn't take them on a boat for real togging, catching a few small keepers shouldn't be a problem. I'd swap out the handle for an Abu power handle, though. While I'm not 100% sure if a 5xxx/6xxx power handle will fit, I am 99% sure because I cross-referenced the drag washers and the handle nut. I couldn't find the same gear sleeve as the Pro Max has the levelwind mech powered by the drive gears, not the spool cog. Regardless, it uses the same multi-disk drag system like a modern 5xxx/6xxx and can be upgraded to Carbontex. A drag upgrade and a handle swap should make it a very handy, light, but strong inshore tog/flounder reel. You can get a power handle from Cabela's for $16, and it's black to match


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*A K*

that's kinda my thinking ... load it up with braid .... and I was already thinking of trying the handle off my BY ... good to know about the Drag washers too ... Thanks for the research ... 

I like the sound of the triple x line lay ... sounds like the ticket for braid and toggin off the bulkhead ......


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The line lay pattern isn't really a series of X's, but more rather the line is wrapped on a very precise angles on the spool, typically 4-7 degrees. Going one way, each wrap is angled off the perpendicular to the axle of the spool, and parallel to each wrap proceeding it, and then when going the other way, it's the same number of degrees off perpendicular, but in the opposite direction. This ensures that the layer wrapped over it is in the opposite direction, which makes it so that the braid doesn't bury into itself. This is a feature of 99.9% of all levelwind casting reels, not just Abus. It is one of the benefits of having a worm gear to control the levelwind mechanism. 

It is also the reason Shimano's going to a worm gear oscillation system in their new spinners rather than the standard locomotive drive. It ensures that the line is loaded evenly onto the spool, not concave or convex. Almost all of the JDM big spinning reels that are designed for braid (Basia, Power Aero, etc) use a worm gear to produce the "super precise" line lay. Incidentally, the Swedish have been using this concept in a spinning reel since the 60's. Daiwa introduced it in their Tournament SS spinning reels back in the 80's. So much for Shimano's "cutting-edge" technology...LOL


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*A K*

If the handles will swap I'll probably get a power handle for it .... not sure about renewing drag washers yet since you lock it down anyways but If I do have problems I get me a set ....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> If the handles will swap I'll probably get a power handle for it .... not sure about renewing drag washers yet since you lock it down anyways but If I do have problems I get me a set ....


Pull the handle and nut from your Blue Yonder and see if it'll bolt up to the reel. If it will, then a standard power handle will work just fine. I'm pretty sure it will because the handle nut and drag washer parts numbers match, and those are dependent on the physical dimensions of the gear sleeve that the handle bolts on to. Now, in the off chance it doesn't fit, lemme know and I'll go looking...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*A K*

I haven't gotten it yet but should be here maybe by the weekend .... but I bet it will work ... I'll let you know .... I love tearing those Abu's apart


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> I haven't gotten it yet but should be here maybe by the weekend .... but I bet it will work ... I'll let you know .... I love tearing those Abu's apart


Did you get it from the place I told you about? Or did I tell someone else? LOL


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*A K*

You talking about the Power Handle or reel .... got the reel off Ebay


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> You talking about the Power Handle or reel .... got the reel off Ebay


The Blue Yonder...I told a few folks where one could be had for a decent price...just trying to remember if you were one of them.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nope not me*

that was Walker you told ... I've had mine for about a year .... schweet reels


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Who's Walker?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

SLap a power handle on and be done with it. Those are good reels. I had two of them a few years back that I used for catfishing, but some *#(&#%& stole them from my boat. I think they'll take the Smoothies for a 5500 as well, but I can't remember for sure. As for gear ratio, if you're using the reel and not the rod to fight the fish, then you're doing it wrong. Pump and reel...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*A K*

KMW is walker ... 

no I always lift and reel down .... but still you need power sometimes 

basstardo ... glad to hear from someone who had one ... hope the rat drowned


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*A K*

I did some research of my own on Mikes reel repair and found a 6500 CL3 with the same handle part number ..... sounds like it's a go on the Power Handle


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> basstardo ... glad to hear from someone who had one ... hope the rat drowned


You and me both. He cleaned me out of about 1200 worth of fishing tackle. All cat rods and a boatload of Abu's. Rotten SOB>.....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

... Bastardo

No reel today guess I have to wait till Monday .... I'm going to put it on a Berkley bionix musky rod 6'4" rated for 1-4 oz ... stiff yet has good bite detection and lots of leverage ....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Today*

got my reel today and the Power Handle does fit it ... handle is bigger than the reel ...... ought to be able to winch those toggies up now ... 

I think I will leave this handle off my 
Blue Yonder on it and order a prettier one for the BY ....


----------

